# Sophie and Stella (lots of pics, help with ages?)



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

These are my two girls  I've only had them about three weeks or so. I got them at a petsmart. I got Sophie first (she was the last one there, poor girl!) and Stella a few days later after the got some more. I'm actually looking to go back and pick up another girl or two since I now have the room for them.

Can anyone help me with guessing their age? The people at petsmart weren't very helpful and didn't know how old they are. Stella is smaller than Sophie, but I'm not very good at telling ages.

Sophie:














































Stella:





































Sorry for the overload of pictures :-\ They're not the greatest, but my girls are so active I have trouble getting pictures of them staying still for more than a second!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm no good with ages, but they are adorable! Very nice pictures!


----------



## ctowersmi (Oct 2, 2008)

They look about the same size as our 2 older rats who are 5 months old.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh suuuch cuties.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

you did better than me i still have not taken a sucessful picture of my bf's female rat she just won't stay put long enough


----------



## runrkatm (Jan 21, 2009)

I have two girlies with the exact same names...lol. I got them in August, one dumbo brown hooded and a standard PEW. I agree with everyone that I would think maybe 5-6 months. 







My Stella


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments and help on the pictures. I was having trouble finding internet sources that would help me. 

Care to take a shot with my new girl, Snipet? She's a dumbo. When I asked, I got the response "Uh, she's a BABY!" No kidding :


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

They are all so cute!!


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

i would prob say both are 1 or like2


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

me_rat_lover said:


> i would prob say both are 1 or like2


lol, they're definitely not that old!


----------

